# Alternative site ~ Just in case



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

We haven't need this but the other day I tried to login and the server was down. As we all know HT has its issues, not so much lately but......

We do have an alternate site where we can meet up. Actually there are a few but this is the main place for us to gather if this site crashes for any length of time. http://bcountryfriendsgatheringplace.runboard.com I would strongly encourage each of you to go and get registered and bookmark the site just in case. We have a fiber forum over there, you will see it on the first page.

I'll go find and post links to the other alter et sites where you can contact us or meet up. Mostly these alternate groups aren't very active until or unless HT goes down.

FB people can go here. https://www.facebook.com/groups/182146518482300/

Ravelry people. http://www.ravelry.com/groups/homesteading-today-fiber-arts


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks, did so just now! I too have had multiple times where the server was down recently. More than 5 times in a week.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

In the past we have actually had days and weeks when the whole site went down, was hacked, or something. It's just good to know how to keep in touch.

BTW, Welcome to The Fold Solar Geek!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome, Solar Geek!

Thanks for the links, Marchwind! I got set up with CountryFriends. Already have Ravelry site for our group. Tried the FB thing not sure if it worked or not. It said fibery stuff but there were only 6 people and I didn't recognize them. Of course, I didn't have my glasses on, either. LOL! 

Good thinking to make sure people have an alternative way to connect!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The FB page was one a friend set up for GAM and me. It's very small and mostly inactive but can be easily resurrected if we need it. Either GAM or I will have to let you in. JessW joined yesterday. If you sent a request I'll ho let you in the door. It will be fun to have you there.

Like I said most of these groups are fairly in active until or unless we need them. Went we need them you will be surprised how busy they become . We usually have a big party over on Countryfriends


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'll go check on that page today to make sure it's working good. Not much activity on it since the server stays up most of the time.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for letting me in the door!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I checked out that site, in the gardening section, doesn't look like it has seen the light of day for a couple years.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kasota it took me a minute to realize that was you


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm glad you figured it out!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Cool, will join the FB one.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'll go add you


----------

